# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام المحكمة الدستورية >  الطعن على قرارات لجنة التأديب والتظلمات

## القارئة

*حكمت المحكمة بالإعتداد بالحكم الصادر من لجنة التأديب والتظلمات بهيئة قضايا الدولة، بجلسة 28 أغسطس سنة 1989، في الدعوى التأديبية رقم 2 لسنة 1989، دون حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادر في الطعن رقم 4003 لسنة 44ق.عليا([1]).*
*(حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا – في القضية رقم 13 لسنة 25 قضائية "تنازع" جلسة 4/1/2009).*
*المبادئ :*
*(1) مناط قبول الفصل في النزاع الذي يقوم بشأن تنفيذ حكمين قضائيين نهائيين متناقضين، طبقاً للبند (ثالثاً) من المادة 25 من قانون الحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 أن يكون أحد الحكمين صادراً من أي جهة من جهات القضاء أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائي والثاني من جهة أو هيئة أخرى منها، وأن يكون قد تصادما ليغدو متعذراً – عقلاً أو منطقاً- اجتماع تنفيذهما معاً.*
وحيث إن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد جري على أن مناط قبول طلب الفصل في النزاع الذي يقوم بشأن تنفيذ حكمين قضائيين نهائيين متناقضين، طبقاً للبند (ثالثاً) من المادة (25) من قانون المحكمة الدستورية العليا الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979، أن يكون أحد الحكمين صادراً من أي جهة من جهات القضاء، أو هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائي، والثاني من جهة أو هيئة أخري منها، وأن يكونا قد تصادما ، ليغدو متعذراً – عقلاً ومنطقاً – اجتماع تنفيذهما معاً ما يستوجب أن تتولي هذه المحكمة حسم التناقض الواقع بين الحكمين بالمفاضلة بينهما على أساس قواعد الاختصاص الولائي لتحديد على ضوئها أيهما صدر من الجهة التي لها ولاية الفصل في الدعوى، وأحقهما بالتالي بالتنفيذ.
وحيث إن جوهر النزاع الذي فصل فيه الحكمان موضوع الدعوى المعروضة واحد ويتعلق ببعض الأوضاع المتصلة بتأديب أعضاء هيئة قضايا الدولة، حيث انتهت لجنة التأديب والتظلمات بالهيئة إلى عزل المدعي عليه من وظيفته القضائية، في حين قضت المحكمة الإدارية العليا بإلغاء قرار العزل. ومن ثم فقد تعامد الحكمان على محل واحد، وتناقضا بما يجعل تنفيذهما متعذراً ، وهو ما يتحقق معه مناط قبول الدعوى الماثلة.
*(2) هيئة قضايا الدولة طبقا لقانون إنشائها رقم 75 لسنة 1963 تعد هيئة قضائية ، وأن لجنة التأديب والتظلمات المنصوص عليها في المادة 25 من ذلك القانون هي هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائي تفصل في الدعاوى التأديبية المتعلقة بأعضاء هيئة قضايا الدولة بما لا مخالفة فيه لأحكام الدستور.*
وحيث إنه من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أنه على ضوء أحكام الدستور، والتشريعات المنظمة للهيئات القضائية، فإن هيئة قضايا الدولة، طبقاً لقانون إنشائها الصادر بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1963 ، تعد هيئة قضائية، وأن لجنة التأديب والتظلمات المنصوص عليها في المادة (25) من ذلك القانون هي هيئة ذات اختصاص قضائي، تفصل في الدعاوى التأديبية المتعلقة بأعضاء هيئة قضايا الدولة، بما لا مخالفة فيه لأحكام الدستور. ذلك أن المشرع لأسباب موضوعية معتبرة ، وتتحقق بها المصلحة العامة، قد حرص على تنظيم المساءلة التأديبية لأعضاء هذه الهيئة على نحو يكفل للخصومة التأديبية خصائصها ووقائعها التي ينافيها أن يطرح أمرها على غير أهلها، لتظل خفاياها وراء جدران مغلقة لا يهتك سترها ، فعهد بولاية تأديب هؤلاء الأعضاء إنفراداً للجنة مشكلة من كبار أعضاء الهيئة بإعتبارهم الأكثر خبرة ودراية بشئون الهيئة والقائمين عليها، والأقدر بالتالي على الفصل في المنازعات المتعلقة بأعضائها. ونزولاً على الطبيعة القضائية لهذه اللجنة، والإجراءات التي تتبعها في مباشرتها لعملها، والضمانات المتوافرة لأعضاء الهيئة المنظورة حالاتهم أمامها، فإن القرارات الصادرة عنها في حدود الولاية المقررة لها تكون أحكاماً قضائية تخضع لما يسري في شأن هذه الأحكام من قواعد، وتولد ما ترتبه من آثار، ومن أهمها حيازتها لقوة الأمر المقضي فيه وحجيته .
*(3) قرارات لجنة التأديب والتظلمات نهائية غير قابلة للطعن بأي وجه من أوجه الطعن، ولكن بعد صدور القانون رقم 2 لسنة 2002 بتعديل أحكام القانون رقم 75 لسنة 1963 أصبحت الأحكام التأديبية التي تصدرها اللجنة " مجلس التأديب " بعد التعديل خاضعة للطعن فيها أمام إحدى دوائر المحكمة الإدارية العليا بمجلس الدولة.*
وحيث إن الولاية المنفردة للجنة التأديب والتظلمات بهيئة قضايا الدولة في شأن تأديب أعضاء الهيئة، قد ثبتت بصدور قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1963 المشار إليه، وظلت ثابتة لها في ظل التعديل التشريعي الذي أتي به القانون رقم 10 لسنة 1986، وذلك الذي لحقه بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 1998، حيث كان قرار اللجنة نهائياً وغير قابل للطعن بأي وجه من أوجه الطعن، بيد أنه بصدور القانون رقم 2 لسنة 2002 بتعديل بعض أحكام قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1963 المشار إليه – والذي أصبح معمولاً به إعتباراً من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره في الجريدة الرسمية، والحاصل بتاريخ 13/1/2002 – فقد أصبحت الأحكام التأديبية التي تصدرها اللجنة – والتي أطلق عليها التعديل تسمية " مجلس التأديب " – خاضعة للطعن فيها أمام إحدى دوائر المحكمة الإدارية العليا بمجلس الدولة. ومن ثم ، فقد عهد المشرع – إعتباراً من تاريخ نفاذ هذا التعديل – إلى تلك الدائرة بدور في العملية التأديبية إلى جانب الاختصاص المقرر لمجلس التأديب، يتمثل في نظر الطعون الموجهة إلى الأحكام الصادرة عن ذلك المجلس، وفي طلبات النظر في أمور أعضاء الهيئة.
*(4) حكم لجنة التأديب والتظلمات الصادر في الدعوى التأديبية رقم 2 لسنة 1989 قد صدر بتاريخ 28/8/1989 في وقت انفردت فيه اللجنة بالولاية التأديبية في شأن أعضاء الهيئة وحاز قوة الأمر المقضي فيه على نحو استقرت معه الأوضاع والمراكز القانونية المتعلقة به مما يمتنع معه إعادة طرح النزاع حول الخصومة ذاتها على المحكمة الإدارية العليا أو أية جهة قضاء أخري.*
وحيث إن حكم لجنة التأديب والتظلمات بهيئة قضايا الدولة ضد المدعي عليه في الدعوى التأديبية رقم 2 لسنة 1989 قد صدر بتاريخ 28/8/1989 ، في وقت انفردت فيه اللجنة بالولاية التأديبية في شأن أعضاء الهيئة ، وحاز قوة الأمر المقضي فيه على نحو استقرت معه الأوضاع والمراكز القانونية المتعلقة به مما يمتنع معه إعادة طرح النزاع حول الخصومة ذاتها على المحكمة الإدارية العليا أو أية جهة قضاء أخرى ومن ثم فإن تعرض المحكمة الإدارية العليا بعد ذلك بجلسة 18/5/2003 للنزاع، وقضاءها بإلغاء قرار لجنة التأديب والتظلمات بعزل المدعي عليه من وظيفته القضائية، على ما قضت به في الطعن رقم 4003 لسنة 44ق عليا، يكون – وعلى الرغم مما استحدثه المشرع لها من ولاية تأديبية في شأن أعضاء هيئة قضايا الدولة – قضاءً صادراً عن جهة غير مختصة قانوناً بالفصل في ذلك النزاع.
وحيث إنه لا يغير مما تقدم ما سبق أن جري عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة في القضية الدستورية رقم 162 لسنة 19 قضائية بجلسة 7/3/1998، من عدم دستورية نص المادة (25) من القانون رقم 75 لسنة 1963 المشار إليه فيما تضمنه من أن يرأس لجنة التأديب والتظلمات رئيس الهيئة الذي طلب من وزير العدل أن يقيم الدعوى التأديبية، وأن تفصل اللجنة في الخصومة التأديبية ولو كان من بين أعضائها من شارك في التحقيق أو الاتهام. ذلك أن الأثر الرجعي لأحكام هذه المحكمة لا يمس الحقوق ، والمراكز القانونية التي استقر أمرها بحكم بات، وسابق على حكمها بعدم الدستورية. وإذ كان ذلك، فإن الحكم الصادر من لجنة التأديب والتظلمات بهيئة قضايا الدولة في الدعوى التأديبية رقم 2 لسنة 1989، وقد صدر كنها في وقت انفردت فيه بولاية الفصل في أمر تأديب أعضاء الهيئة ، وحاز قوة الأمر المقضي فيه، فإنه يكون هو الأولي بالتنفيذ دون حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا في الطعن رقم 4003 لسنة 44ق عليا.

([1]) وقائع الدعوى :
حيث إن الوقائع – على ما يتبين من صحيفة الدعوى، وسائر الأوراق – تتحصل في أن المدعي الثاني، وبناء على طلب من المدعي الثالث كان، قد أقام بتاريخ 20/6/1989، الدعوى التأديبية رقم 2 لسنة 1989 أمام لجنة التأديب والتظلمات بهيئة قضايا الدولة ضد المدعي عليه بخصوص مخالفات تأديبية نسبت إليه. وبجلسة 28/8/1989، قررت اللجنة بأغلبية الثلثين عزل المدعي عليه، فصدر – نفاذاً لذلك في 9/10/1989 – قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 393 لسنة 1989، وعقب صدور حكحم المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية رقم 162 لسنة 19 قضائية، بجلسة 7/3/1998 – والذي قضي بعدم دستورية نص المادة (25) من قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 75 لسنة 1963 في شأن تنظيم هيئة قضايا الدولة معدلاً بالقانون رقم 10 لسنة 1986، وقبل تعديله بالقانون رقم 88 لسنة 1998 فيما تضمنه من إسناد الفصل في الدعاوى التأديبية ضد أعضاء الهيئة إلى اللجنة المشكلة طبقاً لأحكامه برئاسة رئيس الهئة الذي طلب من وزير العدل إقامة الدعوى – أقام المدعي عليه في 31/3/1998 ، الطعن رقم 4003 لسنة 44ق عليا أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا بطلب إلغاء قرار لجنة التأديب والتظلمات بعزله من وظيفته، وبجلسة 18/5/2003، اعتبرت الدائرة السابعة بالمحكمة القرار الطعين قراراً معدوماً، على ضوء قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا في القضية الدستورية رقم 162 لسنة 19 المشار إليها، وقضت بإلغائه. وإذ رأي المدعون أن حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا قد انتهك حجية قرار لجنة التأديب والتظلمات بإعبتاره حكماً قضائياً فقد أقاموا الدعوى الماثلة بطلب تغليب ذلك الحكم بمناسبة التناقض القائم بينه، وبين حكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا المشار إليه على نحو يتعذر معه تنفيذهما معاً.

----------

